# Glock or Beretta?



## denner

Glock
1.doesn't fit hand.
2. doesn't feel comfortable to shoot.
3. ugliest gun ever built.

I'd just as soon be caught with a toothless crackwhore than be caught with a Glock.
lol


----------



## Pat Az

Me too. Never could get used to the one glock I had.


----------



## VAMarine

denner said:


> Glock
> 1.doesn't fit hand.
> 2. doesn't feel comfortable to shoot.
> 3. ugliest gun ever built.
> 
> I'd just as soon be caught with a toothless crackwhore than be caught with a Glock.
> :anim_lol:


Well...

Both are almost complete polar opposites, while a Glock is a Glock is a Glock for the most part, Beretta has quite a few different models so you may want to elaborate a little more as to _which Beretta _you are interested in, or just Beretta as a whole? You've covered (at least partially) why you dislike Glock, but it's still in the running? So what do you like about Beretta? The grip can be too oddly shaped pending on hand size if you're talking about a 92FS, I think the PX4 is about as butt ugly as a as the south end of a northbound Glock, DA/SA guns are a little harder to learn (not impossible mind you, just a little harder) and you could be talking either polymer or metal frame?

SO...is this really a Glock or Beretta thread, or should I just rename it: Which Beretta?


----------



## denner

VA, actually, I was poking a little fun. I do like Glock and respect them immensely, if you didn't respect them, you wouldn't know firearms. I disagree about the looks of my PX4 compact, very ergonomic with nice lines. Now my subcompact I refer to as my little "beast", and I'm still not sure what to make of him in the looks department. My 1993 92G police special is a beautiful pistol, not only does it perform flawless, but it's classic and appealing to my eye. I agree about the DA/SA, it definately takes more time to get proficient with the first DA trigger pull, but a little practice and your fine. Of all three DA/SA'S I own, the compact has the shortest first DA of the three, however, I do have a nice trigger spring after trial and error in my 92 and it performs very nicely.


----------



## Prin_C

I love glock pistols. They are simple, light and has a higher percentage of firing when you want it to. I love berettas as well but wont choose it over a glock. I have a police friend who almost lost his hand when attempt to foul a robbery at one of our banks. Sadly, when he attempted to fire his weapon, the safety was on and before he could make ready, the robber got the upper hand, chopping him all over. This one mistake almost cost him his life. Now, had it been a glock........case closed.


----------



## recoilguy

Your buddy who is an officer forgot he had his saftey on? Dude............

That is a bummer. He should practice with teh gun he carries.

RCG


----------



## denner

I don't carry my Beretta's on safety, I have a 92G that just has a decocker, and my two F model Storms are never on safety when I carry them. I could convert them but why? To me it would like be carrying a revolver on safety. Now a 1911 cocked and locked I would definetely carry on safety. . Do a little Google and type in Glock/Accidental discharge. Likewise, I watched a police officer on U-tube with some bad ass Gerry Curl Dreads, Glock-Legged, in front of young children in their classroom. Plaxico Burress, another victim, Glock-Legged, which cost him his NFL career. FYI as mentioned with the G model, Beretta also has a D model and a C model with no safety's if you wish to go that route. Likewise, many police officers have their weapons taken from them, believe it or not it has happened, and that extra time may give an officer a second plan while the perp is trying to figure out how to fire the weapon. A Glock is a fantastic firearm, however, you need to be on your toes if you carry one in the chamber, if not, wear steel-toe boots as a precaution.


----------



## EXHSLD

:roll:.....


----------



## HadEmAll

I shot my G27 and PX4SC .40 both at the range this morning. They both shot great, though they are entirely different in looks, trigger, etc.

I trust and carry them both. You don't *have* to choose one over the other unless somebody's making you.

For carry, I like them equally. For the range, that ridged trigger safety on the Glock trigger hurts my finger after about 50 rounds, while the Beretta trigger (90two, PX4, PX4SC) is smooth as a baby's bottom.

(I only have 1 Glock left out of several I've had, and currently have 5 Berettas (besides a .22 and a .25) , so you can see which way I lean.)


----------



## HITFISH13

*glock owner...*

I only own a glock 19, just became an owner of two 1951 gardone VT's.... But have not shot them or any beretta yet! The post about the guy shooting himself with a glock, common sense has to be used with them.... If a gun has no external safety then you don't carry it with one in the chamber. Just have to practice pulling the gun and locking one in at the same time... Or glock just came out with a an external safety that OS on the trigger itself actually nice and getting one for mine... Now gotta go shoot some vintage beretta's...


----------



## Prin_C

recoilguy said:


> Your buddy who is an officer forgot he had his saftey on? Dude............
> 
> That is a bummer. He should practice with teh gun he carries.
> 
> RCG


I get your point but when in a situation and your adrenaline takes over things that should be thoroughly thought of may just jump out of the window. I agree that he should practice more with his carry weapon, but range practice with a beretta as opposed to range practice with a glock is a bit different to me, looking at his near fatal blunder I would just settle for the cheaper more reliable weapon, the glock.


----------



## Packard

Prin_C said:


> I love glock pistols. They are simple, light and has a higher percentage of firing when you want it to. I love berettas as well but wont choose it over a glock. I have a police friend who almost lost his hand when attempt to foul a robbery at one of our banks. Sadly, when he attempted to fire his weapon, the safety was on and before he could make ready, the robber got the upper hand, chopping him all over. This one mistake almost cost him his life. Now, had it been a glock........case closed.


Some departments will only issue duty weapons with a manual safety. Your friend probably did not get to choose his weapon; it was chosen by a committee for him.

Stress affects you, of course, but the conventional thinking is that with sufficient training the safety would not be an issue.


----------



## Atticaz

denner said:


> Glock
> 1.doesn't fit hand.
> 2. doesn't feel comfortable to shoot.
> 3. ugliest gun ever built.
> 
> I'd just as soon be caught with a toothless crackwhore than be caught with a Glock.
> :anim_lol:


LMAO!! you made me spit my coffee out with laughter!!!!!!


----------



## Packard

Atticaz said:


> LMAO!! you made me spit my coffee out with laughter!!!!!!


But guys that own Glocks have the hottest wives and girlfriends.


----------



## cooper623

theyre both very different guns, and as such its really a matter of personal opinion. they are really equally as "good" if you look at it objectively and both have proven track records (assuming you are talking about the 92 FS) but i would much prefer the beretta due to the fact that it fits my hand much better than a glock. I really like the beretta 92 FS grip, and IMO the trigger pull on the 92FS is one of the nicer trigger pulls on any hand gun. So in the end, check them both out and since theyre so different, i think that one of them will jump out as significantly more desirable to you. If not, spend as much time as you can with both guns and see which one ends up working better for you. Make sure you also check the trigger pulls since that is a very important factor in both accuracy with guns and how much you like the gun (you have to pull the trigger every single time you shoot it). Good luck and let us know which you go with.


----------



## Cat

When your looking for a pistol,As long as you like it. Be for you buy,Look for a store that rents out pistols. And see what is the right one for you.

But if you go out to range a test one. It my be the right one for you. Glock is a mack truck in a pistol. A look of a pistol is not going to save your life. I know if I drop my glocks in two feet of mud, I know it will still work.

A glock will never win the good looks, But it wins perfection. And you can look in to Marksmanship shooters,That have test it out many pistols. To let people know what they think is the best pistols to try out.

perfection is everything. :smt1099


----------



## Cat

Packard said:


> But guys that own Glocks have the hottest wives and girlfriends.


But if any one has small little girls hands, Glocks are made for man hands. Thats why we have the hottest lady's. We have a big pistol.:smt033


----------



## FNISHR

Cat said:


> When your looking for a pistol,As long as you like it. Be for you buy,Look for a store that rents out pistols. And see what is the right one for you.
> 
> But if you go out to range a test one. It my be the right one for you. Glock is a mack truck in a pistol. A look of a pistol is not going to save your life. I know if I drop my glocks in two feet of mud, I know it will still work.
> 
> A glock will never win the good looks, But it wins perfection. And you can look in to Marksmanship shooters,That have test it out many pistols. To let people know what they think is the best pistols to try out.
> 
> perfection is everything. :smt1099


Well, I fundamentally agree with Cat. What works best for YOU is what counts. One of my pistols is a Glock, and I'm pretty comfortable with it and plan to have it a long time. I've got to say, though, that beauty is a very subjective thing. I actually like the look of the Glock 17. But then, I think F-4 Phantoms, BMW GS1200's, and other things have a certain functional beauty, too. Go ahead and laugh all you want to.

If I had to pick a gun I thought was beautiful in the aesthetic sense, I think I'd pick the Springfield Armory Range Officer. I don't own one of those, but I'm likely to sooner or later.


----------



## BerettaPX4sub9mm

The Beretta PX4 sub compact is the common sense answer to carrying a chambered pistol, The Glock is always cocked, and chambering a round is in my opinion stupid.
I have three loaded Glocks, non are chambered. I purchased a Beretta PX 4 sub compact, because it can be chambered and not cocked. Why would anyone put a PX4 on safety? Double action is a safety by itself. All D/A revolvers are on safety because they are not cocked. D/A S/A pistols are safe unless you cock them. I also have a double action S&W BG 380 double action, no need for a safety being on. Thats why I purchased the Beretta PX4 sub 9mm chambered safely. Its great looking also, and work great.
Whats this about a free holster? My Beretta has rail laser also, so holsters area problem.


----------



## cclaxton

Get both and sell the one you don't like. Or, keep them both if you like them both.


----------



## denner

Prin_C said:


> I would just settle for the cheaper more reliable weapon, the glock.


Glock's are more expensive than the PX4's and more reliable than a Beretta is nonsense. Evidently you have never owned a Beretta. During one test of twelve pistols fired at Beretta U.S.A. before Army supervision, Beretta-made M9 pistols shot 168,000 rounds without a single malfunction. If a Glock can do 168,000 rounds w/o a single malfuction I would say they both are extremely reliable, but I don't think Glock or any other pistol made can hang with a Beretta in the reliability department. I do know that beretta beat out Sig, Smith & Wesson, Heckler & Koch, Walther, Steyr, and Fabrique Nationale in reliabilty tests conducted in the 1984 Army trials and if Glock would have been considered it would have beat it too.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Prin_C said:


> I love glock pistols. They are simple, light and has a higher percentage of firing when you want it to. I love berettas as well but wont choose it over a glock. I have a police friend who almost lost his hand when attempt to foul a robbery at one of our banks. Sadly, when he attempted to fire his weapon, the safety was on and before he could make ready, the robber got the upper hand, chopping him all over. This one mistake almost cost him his life. Now, had it been a glock........case closed.


Agree

Someone comes in my house, I have a HK USP-Compact and a Glock... I will load the Glock, no safety, soon as I pull the trigger bullets are coming out...

The Glock an ugly pistol??? I rather love the plain design. It looks pretty much like a boxy 1911 without any levers, hammers, or safties to me at least and I do not think ppl consider 1911's ugly???

Glock vs. Beretta... Glock wins every time, there's thousands of law enforcement agents that trust Glock over beretta for very good reasons...


----------



## wolverine

Glock is not an ugly pistol it is just simple. I like berettas design more, but I would never compare Beretta with Glock. Both have positives and negatives.


----------



## Shipwreck

jakeleinen1 said:


> Glock vs. Beretta... Glock wins every time, there's thousands of law enforcement agents that trust Glock over beretta for very good reasons...


Glock stole the LEO market because of $ - they sold their guns to police departments dirt cheap and also bought the departments old guns. They were also in at the right time when some departments were transitioning into semi autos from revolvers. Most of the time, new gun purchases are made by managers, and $ is the number 1 priority.

There is a fair amount of Glock complaints and issues with Glocks from several departments. I'm not going to spend time and research them - but I remember seeing several stories over the years.

Also - I have been on a lot of gun forums for a lot of years. I have seen NUMEROUS LEOs online state that their various departments NEVER had AD's by their officers until they changed to Glocks. Now they have them all the time. That's another issue to consider. You can talk about "the real safety is between your ears" all day long - but the truth is that people make mistakes all day long in everything they do. We're human. People have car wrecks all day long in multi thousand pound vehicles that are better weapons than a gun. So, it stands to reason that mistakes will happen with a gun sometimes. And, that type of trigger is less forgiving.

Nothing is perfect - not Beretta, Sig or even Glock.

Me personally, I have 9 Berettas - 8 of them are 92s and one PX4. I have owned several Glocks over the years. Don't care for them now. Is one better than the other? That's a personal choice. Personally, I'd rather have a Beretta


----------



## tang

Is that the real reason why people don't like glocks because of how it looks, instead of how it performs? I own a glock 19 and it performs flawless and would definitely trust my life with it, so who cares how it looks.


----------



## denner

Not me, I like the way Glock looks or it has grown on me. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. A little blocky perhaps, but when someone says a Glock is more reliable than a Beretta they are talking complete nonsense and would venture to say have never owned a Beretta. I've had a 92G since 1995 and that firearm has never malfuntioned unless due to a worn mag spring. Just recently changed out the locking block and extractor and spring after 18 years of service and I'd run it against any firearm new or used to see which one hickuped first. My brother owns a 92FS since 1998 and his gun has never malfucntioned. He likewise owns a 32 Tomcat and that gun has never malfunctioned. I likewise own a PX4 subcompact and that little beast has never malfunctioned after 2,300 rounds. Bought an early model PX4 compact and it hickuped on light loads until I got the new recoil spring from Beretta and now that gun has never malfunctioned after 1,300 rounds. Now granted, I know how to take care of my firearms and change the recoil springs and magazine springs when needed. M9's have been documented to go 168,000 rounds before any malfunction and having owed one for the last 18 years I truly believe it. Now if someone said both Glock and Beretta's are extremely reliable, thats more like it.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Shipwreck said:


> Me personally, I have 9 Berettas - 8 of them are 92s and one PX4. I have owned several Glocks over the years. Don't care for them now. Is one better than the other? That's a personal choice. Personally, I'd rather have a Beretta


I said earlier, "Glock vs. Beretta... Glock wins every time," You got me on this one Shipwreck. I was extremely wrong...

The Beretta Px4 is something else man, I purchased an used one today and shot it even, one can i just say I love the safety... Tested accuracy of my Glock vs. Beretta at 15 yards, 30 yards, and maybe 40-50 yards (idk really far away). Glock = Beretta, wonder if its that rotating barrel???

This may be my future duty gun, maybe Ill have one in .40 even, I like it that much

I will say I still think Glock has an advantage in that MANY officers (and federal agencies) use glock, interchangeable parts, mags, and etc. with your colleagues or people you run accross gives you an advantage in the field


----------



## berettatoter

The Glocks are good guns no doubt, my brother has a G17 Generation 1, and has never had a problem with it - even with his crappy reloaded ammo he shoots thru it! I have shot it, but don't care for the grip angle that much. I have to constantly tell myself to "aim low", otherwise my rounds hit high on the target. I have been practicing drawing and flicking the safety off on my Model 84F, so that it will be second nature if I ever had to deploy the weapon under stress. I'll stick to handguns with a safety on them myself - call it a personal preference.


----------



## caLvinkyle

berettatoter said:


> The Glocks are good guns no doubt, my brother has a G17 Generation 1, and has never had a problem with it - even with his crappy reloaded ammo he shoots thru it! I have shot it, but don't care for the grip angle that much. I have to constantly tell myself to "aim low", otherwise my rounds hit high on the target. I have been practicing drawing and flicking the safety off on my Model 84F, so that it will be second nature if I ever had to deploy the weapon under stress. I'll stick to handguns with a safety on them myself - call it a personal preference.


I have to agree with you.. Glocks have the advantages.

____________________

buy taser gun, Bo Peep cumin' from my stun gun.


----------



## jakeleinen1

jakeleinen1 said:


> Glock vs. Beretta... Glock wins every time, there's thousands of law enforcement agents that trust Glock over beretta for very good reasons...


@ Shipwreck

I actually really regret this post, after my own personal experiences I have to agree with you and not with my original position

I will say that Glock = Beretta = Sig = HK = Some S&Ws


----------



## cclaxton

*This thread proves that guns are personal*

This thread just goes to prove the saying, "Guns are Personal." That being said, there are some generalities to be made.

Having started with a Ruger 9mm, and then a FNX-9, and then a Cz-2075 RAMI, I have finally settled on the best gun FOR ME so far: The Cz 75 Shadow. But it definitely took time to get to that point. I shot a lot of other rental guns along the way:

- Beretta PX4 9mm Full Size: Loved the lower recoil and how the gun felt, I was more accurate with it, but didn't like the placement of the safeties because of how I like to rack the slide....it hurt my fingers. Also, the PX4 is thicker than I wanted for carry. 
- Beretta 92: Great shooting gun, but I was not that accurate with it.
- Glock 17: Less muzzle-flip meant quicker target acquisition, but couldn't shoot that accurately...always shooting high. Also, just don't like the sights on the Glock. 
- Sig 226: Great gun and was accurate with it, but don't like the width or weight of the gun. I may some day get a Sig yet...I really liked how it handled and was my favorite kind of action. 
- S&W M&P: Love this pistol and may even buy one this weekend if it is still available through a used ad. Felt recoil is as good as the Cz 75 and low muzzle flip. Not crazy about the sights on the regular guns, but with a fiberoptic on the front, very nice. 
- XD/XDm: Nice guns but just don't like the grip safety.
- Dan Wesson 1911: I shot one in a .45, and I really like the guns and next on my list to try at the range...a subcompact 9mm and .45. It is hard to get used to the trigger on the 1911's....for me.

My point is this: Each one of us has to figure out the right gun and that takes some time and experience until we get one that we can shoot accurately, fits properly, sights that fit our eyes and our vision, and triggers that fit our finger style.

So, I say: Why not BOTH a Beretta and a Glock!


----------



## Packard

I always carry the same gun as my favorite TV actor carries in his series.

Thomas Magnum carried a Government model 1911, and so did I.

Selleck, as police commissioner Reagan carries a blued snubbie.

And as Quigley Down Under, a rifle (which I wore with an inside the pants holster).

If you want to carry a Glock, you are emulating Police Chief Brenda Leigh Johnson (The Closer, Kyra Sedgwick).


----------



## zebramochaman

I own a couple of Glocks that I consider to be among my finest shooters. I took the plunge today on my first Baretta. Its a 950BS .25 Cal. pocket pistol.
Before you all start screaming for Pic's I just won it on auction today and wont actually be able to pick it up from my FFL for a couple of weeks. I also have my eye on a 92FS.


----------



## PATFINN

have 4 Glock 's, G 17 , G 26 , G 22 , and G35 

just purchased first Beretta , 96 A 1 , just getting used to it, have it sitting in office at work along side the Cx4 Storm with changed out mags. 

but when I go to collect $$ ? I holster the G22 with my Sig 238 as back up...

hope to become as comfortable with the 96 A1 as I am with the Glock's


----------



## Packard

PATFINN said:


> have 4 Glock 's, G 17 , G 26 , G 22 , and G35
> 
> just purchased first Beretta , 96 A 1 , just getting used to it, have it sitting in office at work along side the Cx4 Storm with changed out mags.
> 
> but when I go to collect $$ ? I holster the G22 with my Sig 238 as back up...
> 
> hope to become as comfortable with the 96 A1 as I am with the Glock's


_Last edited by PATFINN; 09-18-2011 at 06:08 AM. Reason: spelling_

No one worries about spelling here. We just type and shoot.:mrgreen:


----------



## Couch Potato

Cat said:


> But if any one has small little girls hands, Glocks are made for man hands. Thats why we have the hottest lady's. We have a big pistol.:smt033


Your post makes no sense given the problems with a Glock's fit are they are two narrow and have a weird angle.


----------



## AimNShoot

PATFINN said:


> have 4 Glock 's, G 17 , G 26 , G 22 , and G35
> 
> just purchased first Beretta , 96 A 1 , just getting used to it, have it sitting in office at work along side the Cx4 Storm with changed out mags.
> 
> but when I go to collect $$ ? I holster the G22 with my Sig 238 as back up...
> 
> hope to become as comfortable with the 96 A1 as I am with the Glock's


Decent collection, G 26 serves me good for some odd reason, I just can't put my fingre on it


----------



## scooter

Glocks are great when they belong to someone else


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

scooter said:


> Glocks are great when they belong to someone else


:smt023


----------



## Charlie

If you lay a Glock on top of a 1911, you'll be hard pressed to find one degree of angle difference (at least I was). I was supprised to find it was very close to the same angle from the receiver.


----------



## berettabone

Glock's are like a block of wood, along with xd's, and strikerfire guns in general...give me a hammer every time.....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Charlie said:


> If you lay a Glock on top of a 1911.....


....you will have covered a very good gun with a glock.


----------



## firemanjones

I find the Berettas handle better, feel more comfortable in my hand and go BANG every time as some say about the Glocks.


----------



## PapaHades

firemanjones said:


> I find the Berettas handle better, feel more comfortable in my hand.


My father is a glock man, but that's what sold me on the px4 storm full size over glocks, the feel of them...and after shooting it....well.......game over......own 4 Berettas now, with another on lay-away...


----------



## Brevard13

I would take a Glock over Beretta any day, everyday. Berettas may feel better, but I have absolutely no luck with them whatsoever. Everyone I have ever tried to shoot has given me some sort of problem. Not only that but with the safeties, hammers, and whatnot that just means there are more parts to have to replace if something malfunctions. After all guns are just machines.

For what it is worth. The PX4 is the ugliest gun I have ever laid my eyes apon.


----------



## dondavis3

denner said:


> Glock
> 1.doesn't fit hand.
> 2. doesn't feel comfortable to shoot.
> 3. ugliest gun ever built.
> 
> I'd just as soon be caught with a toothless crackwhore than be caught with a Glock.
> :anim_lol:


Man that is funny - I about spit my drink all over myself.

And I agree to most of it.

I don't personally know any crackwhores to compare it too :smt083 :anim_lol:

And to make it even worse - I love Beretta's and especially the PX4 Storm 

:smt1099


----------



## ronmail65

I have a Glock 19. As much as I agree with the Ops statements about ugliness and not being terribly comfortable to shoot -- the fact is I've yet to find another pistol that feels any better or that I can shoot as accurately (and that includes FS92s and PX Storms). Maybe it's because I've just gotten used to the Glock.

It's all based on personal preference...


----------



## scooter

ronmail65 said:


> It's all based on personal preference...


EXACTLY.....I have fired glocks, dont like them ,I have only held a px4 in the gunshop but it felt better than the glocks by a bunch, and if were voting on looks alone I choose the px4 easily, glocks are futt bugly!!


----------



## berettabone

Anyone who has nothing but troubles with Beretta's, well, clean them.............


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Shipwreck said:


> "Nothing is perfect - not Beretta ..."


Ship, go wash your mouth (and your keyboard) out with soap!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

berettabone said:


> Glock's are like a block of wood, along with xd's, and strikerfire guns in general...give me a hammer every time.....


Right on!


----------



## JGant

the one positive thing about a glock....it is so ugly, when you run out of ammo......hold it up like the head of medusa, and the bad guy will turn to stone.....other than that....it takes 1st place in being the ugliest firearm on the planet...


----------



## Grunt96

I ran Glocks for a long time. They have some strong points, but after owning 5 of them over the years I've come to realize there are better guns. Sure Glocks don't rust, and are mostly reliable, but to me the triggers aren't very good, don't like the plastic guns anymore except for something I don't mind beating up, and honestly every 40s&w Glock I've fired is just not very accurate for me. The 9mm and 45 are accurate, and the 40s&w is accurate enough, but not as much as the 9mm and 45 Glocks for some reason. My buddies and I have both noticed this. I had even at one point wondered about the inherent accuracy of the 40s&w because my experience with the caliber was mostly isolated to Glocks.

Once I shot my 96a1 I realized the 40s&w is an extremely accurate round, and the 96a1 has become my main stay. Don't get me wrong the 40s&w Glocks are accurate, they just aren't on par with the 96a1 by any means. The Beretta 92/96 are just better weapons to me the trigger is much smoother (I run the D spring), gun is balanced better, has a natural point of aim, handles recoil extremely well, extremely reliable. Never an issue from a 92/96, and can't say that for a few Glocks I've had. Plus they are just really nice looking guns, and I like the all metal weapon better which has a much more quality feel.

Edit: Though I would also add that there a few benefits to the walther locking barrel design vs the Browning tilt design. The walther design adds to accuracy since the barrel doesn't move. Direct feeding of rounds from the magazine during cycling in theory is less prone to malfunctions. Open slide design makes it very easy to clear stoppages, and the tolerances are simply tighter on the Beretta.


----------



## GCBHM

HITFISH13 said:


> I only own a glock 19, just became an owner of two 1951 gardone VT's.... But have not shot them or any beretta yet! The post about the guy shooting himself with a glock, common sense has to be used with them.... *If a gun has no external safety then you don't carry it with one in the chamber.* Just have to practice pulling the gun and locking one in at the same time... Or glock just came out with a an external safety that OS on the trigger itself actually nice and getting one for mine... Now gotta go shoot some vintage beretta's...


Actually, I have always carried a round in the chamber of my Glocks, and have never had any issues. It isn't a matter of not carrying a round in the chamber, but rather being aware of the fact that you have a round in the chamber. Don't pull the trigger unless you're ready to fire the weapon. It's that simple.


----------



## GCBHM

Grunt96 said:


> I ran Glocks for a long time. They have some strong points, but after owning 5 of them over the years I've come to realize there are better guns. Sure Glocks don't rust, and are mostly reliable, but to me the triggers aren't very good, don't like the plastic guns anymore except for something I don't mind beating up, and honestly every 40s&w Glock I've fired is just not very accurate for me. The 9mm and 45 are accurate, and the 40s&w is accurate enough, but not as much as the 9mm and 45 Glocks for some reason. My buddies and I have both noticed this. I had even at one point wondered about the inherent accuracy of the 40s&w because my experience with the caliber was mostly isolated to Glocks.
> 
> Once I shot my 96a1 I realized the 40s&w is an extremely accurate round, and the 96a1 has become my main stay. Don't get me wrong the 40s&w Glocks are accurate, they just aren't on par with the 96a1 by any means. The Beretta 92/96 are just better weapons to me the trigger is much smoother (I run the D spring), gun is balanced better, has a natural point of aim, handles recoil extremely well, extremely reliable. Never an issue from a 92/96, and can't say that for a few Glocks I've had. Plus they are just really nice looking guns, and I like the all metal weapon better which has a much more quality feel.


A round isn't accurate. A shooter is, and some pistols can aid a shooter, but I get what you're saying.


----------



## GCBHM

I think it's no secret that I am a Glock fan. There really are only a few guns that I denounce, but any quality gun is good in my book. I don't like the Beretta Storm pistols simply b/c I just think they are ugly, and they don't fit my hand well, but if I'm being completely objective and honest, the Beretta 92 is one of the finest pistols ever produced. 

I know denner and I went round and round on this topic earlier on, but upon his plea, along with a few others, I took a closer, more objective look at it. I've always loved the look and feel of the 92. My only gripe has been consistenly the slide mounted safety. It's not that I object to a safety being mounted on the slide, but more to reach on some models, and unfortunately, for me the reach on the 92 is difficult to manipulate smoothly. I like the frame mounted safety on the look-a-like Taurus model much better. BUT! 

All things considered, I would have no problems at all with carrying a 92. It's really a beautiful pistol to look at, and it really feels good in my hand. It's extremely accurate and very reliable, and it is hard to beat for a duty weapon. It's a little harder for a EDC only b/c the size, but I've carried it and other pistols the same size with no problems to really speak of. 

I prefer the Glock (or striker fire pistol) for a few reasons for EDC. It's light, has a slimmer profile than most DA/SA pistols, and it just works. Granted, for the last month or so I've carried the HK VP9, which is a full-size duty pistol, but it's really not that much larger than the Glock 19. It's essentially the same size as the Glock 17, but the thing I like most about the striker fire platform is the constant trigger pull. I also prefer no external safeties, but a lot of DA/SA pistols have no ES, so that really isn't an issue for me. At the end of the day, I'll pick a Glock for EDC, but I wouldn't turn the 92 down. It really is a rather sexy gun, isn't it.


----------



## GCBHM

berettabone said:


> Anyone who has nothing but troubles with Beretta's, well, clean them.............


That is one of the things that makes a Glock so appealing. You can shoot the thing forever without cleaning it and it still goes bang. I've seen them stripped completely, sprayed with degreaser, fired many times with no problems. They may not be the prettiest gun out there, and they may feel a little awkward at first. They did to me! But when you take an honest, objective look at them, the Glocks are amazing guns. They just work.


----------



## Grunt96

GCBHM said:


> I think it's no secret that I am a Glock fan. There really are only a few guns that I denounce, but any quality gun is good in my book. I don't like the Beretta Storm pistols simply b/c I just think they are ugly, and they don't fit my hand well, but if I'm being completely objective and honest, the Beretta 92 is one of the finest pistols ever produced.
> 
> I know denner and I went round and round on this topic earlier on, but upon his plea, along with a few others, I took a closer, more objective look at it. I've always loved the look and feel of the 92. My only gripe has been consistenly the slide mounted safety. It's not that I object to a safety being mounted on the slide, but more to reach on some models, and unfortunately, for me the reach on the 92 is difficult to manipulate smoothly. I like the frame mounted safety on the look-a-like Taurus model much better. BUT!
> 
> All things considered, I would have no problems at all with carrying a 92. It's really a beautiful pistol to look at, and it really feels good in my hand. It's extremely accurate and very reliable, and it is hard to beat for a duty weapon. It's a little harder for a EDC only b/c the size, but I've carried it and other pistols the same size with no problems to really speak of.
> 
> I prefer the Glock (or striker fire pistol) for a few reasons for EDC. It's light, has a slimmer profile than most DA/SA pistols, and it just works. Granted, for the last month or so I've carried the HK VP9, which is a full-size duty pistol, but it's really not that much larger than the Glock 19. It's essentially the same size as the Glock 17, but the thing I like most about the striker fire platform is the constant trigger pull. I also prefer no external safeties, but a lot of DA/SA pistols have no ES, so that really isn't an issue for me. At the end of the day, I'll pick a Glock for EDC, but I wouldn't turn the 92 down. It really is a rather sexy gun, isn't it.


Beretta put out a few more 92G models recently (decocker only). I do wish this was an option on the A1's. While I like having a safety I will admit that it's not the easiest safety to reach while the weapon is drawn and aimed on target. It is however very easy to disengage while in the holster before it's pulled from retention.


----------



## GCBHM

Grunt96 said:


> Beretta put out a few more 92G models recently (decocker only). I do wish this was an option on the A1's. While I like having a safety I will admit that it's not the easiest safety to reach while the weapon is drawn and aimed on target. It is however very easy to disengage while in the holster before it's pulled from retention.


Yeah, it's just a matter of training. With time and proper training nearly anything can be overcome. I once asked a Navy SEAL what he would choose for a pistol if he could pick anything he wanted, fully expecting him to say "HK 45", but he surprised me. He said "well I have the most time and training with the 226, so I'd pick that".

I find that holds true for everyone. People tend to pick the weapon they are most comfortable and familiar with, and there is nothing at all wrong with that. denner posted a video recently with a Marine and his Beretta M9, and what he was able to do with that gun was nothing short of amazing. It was very impressive and enjoyable to watch.


----------



## paratrooper

I have numerous Beretta's and only one Glock. It's a model 21C. I like it cause it's a big gun and it fills my big hands. 

I don't feel the need to buy another Glock, so I think I'm good. :smt033


----------



## Nyer

I own both though my love seems to be the Beretta's can't remember the last time I took the glock out it's become a safe queen. just another observation my son owns a small co. that dose a lot of work in some pretty nasty parts of the world and not 1 of his contrators will carry a glock they all carry Beretta Sig and torkarovs ( did I spell that right?). for some reason they question the reliability of the glock. though I can't say I've ever had a problem with them.


----------



## GCBHM

Nyer said:


> I own both though my love seems to be the Beretta's can't remember the last time I took the glock out it's become a safe queen. just another observation my son owns a small co. that dose a lot of work in some pretty nasty parts of the world and not 1 of his contrators will carry a glock they all carry Beretta Sig and torkarovs ( did I spell that right?). for some reason they question the reliability of the glock. though I can't say I've ever had a problem with them.


It may have something to do with the fact that most of them were probably trained on a Beretta, Sig or Tokarev, if they are contract operators.


----------



## bluewave

denner said:


> Glock
> 1.doesn't fit hand.
> 2. doesn't feel comfortable to shoot.
> 3. ugliest gun ever built.
> 
> I'd just as soon be caught with a toothless crackwhore than be caught with a Glock.
> :anim_lol:


I also considered Glocks ugly and did not consider buying one until recently. Then I bought one, then another one, and am now considering another one. Just look at all options, fire them if possible, then decide. One reason I bought Glocks is because my 80 yr. old hands can rack the slide with ease.


----------



## Kennydale

I don't argue with idiots !


----------



## CW

Beretta for me.

Just never got comfortable with a "squirt gun" [first impression of a Glock vs 1911a1 years ago].

Later tried the PX4, but again confidence waned and it was traded for a 96a1.

But all the commercials, and advice are nothing.
Even the valuable experience of others has to eventually take a back seat.

The pistol that regularly drills the bullseye, slow or rapid, at an appreciable distance,
The pistol that clears quickly - FTE, FTF, or jams,

The pistol you have confidence in...

that is the pistol for you.

And even if my PCR is a wonder-9, and I'm getting better with it,
for now, its my Beretta 84F that I do best with.

That it is one of the 'sexy' pistols makes it a little more special. 
But then, you don't till cornfields with a Lamborghini.


----------



## Wolfstein

I have a Glock 19 gen 4 and a Beretta 92A1. I like the both a lot, but, out of the box, I shoot better with the Glock. Actually, I really need to spend more time shooting both.
I think a HighPoint is much uglier than a Glock.


----------



## nissa23

Glock doesn't feel comfortable to shoot.


----------



## 5erdriver

Glocks really are not very aesthetic looking but are low maintenance, I have two. Yesterday I bought my 1st Beretta, a new 92FS. I spent some time with my brother's 92 a few years ago, fell in love with it, and wanted one ever since. I pestered him for years to sell it to me to no avail. So, as of yesterday, I have both Glock & Beretta pistols and love all three. I bought them for fun shooting, home defense, & CC. The home defense G21 holds 14 rounds of .45 ACP and the 92 of course holds 16, plenty of home defense here in my favorite calibers. My EDC G30S holds 11 rounds of .45 ACP with a backup G21 mag of 13. What works out well here is that the G21 mags fit the G30S. I think that I now have the best of both worlds in terms of calibers and pistols.


----------



## Shipwreck

5erdriver said:


> Glocks really are not very aesthetic looking but are low maintenance, I have two. Yesterday I bought my 1st Beretta, a new 92FS. I spent some time with my brother's 92 a few years ago, fell in love with it, and wanted one ever since. I pestered him for years to sell it to me to no avail. So, as of yesterday, I have both Glock & Beretta pistols and love all three. I bought them for fun shooting, home defense, & CC. The home defense G21 holds 14 rounds of .45 ACP and the 92 of course holds 16, plenty of home defense here in my favorite calibers. My EDC G30S holds 11 rounds of .45 ACP with a backup G21 mag of 13. What works out well here is that the G21 mags fit the G30S. I think that I now have the best of both worlds in terms of calibers and pistols.


Make sure to get a factory D hammer spring. It's is a factory part,a nd the gun will STILL be 100% reliable. but, it will take about 3lbs off the DA trigger pull on the Beretta.


----------



## 5erdriver

Shipwreck said:


> Make sure to get a factory D hammer spring. It's is a factory part,a nd the gun will STILL be 100% reliable. but, it will take about 3lbs off the DA trigger pull on the Beretta.


Thanks, Shipwreck.


----------



## Kennydale

oy vey !


----------



## Blackhawkman

use the beretta for a door stop and practice, practice, practice with your Glock! you'll thank yourself later. jmo fwiw


----------



## CW

Besides that square Glock slide does have a better design like for opening pecans and walnuts ...


----------



## speed_kills

The M9A1 Compact was one of my first guns. Then I started buying Glocks, then S&W's, then 1911's, then other makes. 

I realised that I like the simplicity of a striker fired pistol for daily carry while I enjoy 1911's for it's beauty and fun range shooting.

Sadly, the M9A1 seems out of place in my collection as it's a bit big/thick for daily carry, I don't shoot with it as well as striker or SA guns, and looks wise, I seem to enjoy my 1911's and revolvers.


----------



## Blackhawkman

CW said:


> Besides that square Glock slide does have a better design like for opening pecans and walnuts ...


works good as a can opener too....:mrgreen:


----------



## denner

I have a confession. Yes, me after all these years. I was an advent Glock hater, but after owning one, G-22 gen 3 and just buying a second, G20SF, I finally get it, lol. I reckon now, I'd rather be caught with a Glock than a toothless crackwhore.


----------



## denner

VAMarine said:


> Well...
> 
> Both are almost complete polar opposites, while a Glock is a Glock is a Glock for the most part, Beretta has quite a few different models so you may want to elaborate a little more as to _which Beretta _you are interested in, or just Beretta as a whole? You've covered (at least partially) why you dislike Glock, but it's still in the running? So what do you like about Beretta? The grip can be too oddly shaped pending on hand size if you're talking about a 92FS, I think the PX4 is about as butt ugly as a as the south end of a northbound Glock, DA/SA guns are a little harder to learn (not impossible mind you, just a little harder) and you could be talking either polymer or metal frame?
> 
> SO...is this really a Glock or Beretta thread, or should I just rename it: Which Beretta?


A 92G that I own, however, as a carry piece it's tough to carry, but dead nuts reliable, and accurate, been there done that. I'd trust it over a Glock as far as reliability(limp wrist, etc), the PX4, in my opinion, is nowhere near uglier than any Glock, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Yes, DA/SA is a learning curve, but I assure you it will perform as well or better than any single-stage striker-fired pistol in practiced hands.


----------



## Goldwing

denner said:


> I have a confession. Yes, me after all these years. I was an advent Glock hater, but after owning one, G-22 gen 3 and just buying a second, G20SF, I finally get it, lol. I reckon now, I'd rather be caught with a Glock than a toothless crackwhore.


Turns out that my crack whore has a good dentist. 
My glock resembles a lot of guns when you look from the wrong end.
The gun works well and I know how to make it work well. Pretty? Yup, twice pretty. Pretty ugly and pretty damn sure to stay ugly.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

denner said:


> I have a confession. Yes, me after all these years. I was an advent Glock hater, but after owning one, G-22 gen 3 and just buying a second, G20SF, I finally get it, lol. I reckon now, I'd rather be caught with a Glock than a toothless crackwhore.


the first handgun I bought when I turned 21 was a Beretta 92FS. Love it still to this day. Used to make fun of Glocks. Had shot a few, never impressed me as special. Then a couple shooting buddies approachEd me when a local gun shop got a bunch of LE trade-in Glock 17s. They said if they got a third person to buy one the shop would let them go for $275 each. I figured I could go in with them, buy a beater pistol and use it to test reloads and try my hand at some spray and bake finish applications I was wanting to check out. If I didn’t like it, I’d just sell it when I was done with it.

Turned out that I ended up appreciating having a pistol that I really didn’t worry about. It became my load testing platform, my hiking and ATV sidearm. Then I ran it in some IDPA competitions and just generally rode that pistol hard. It made a trip to the Glock factory in Smyrna with me, and Glock replaced all of the internals on it at no cost to me. I used it to practice stippling. I did a grip chop, to take model 19 mags. Most of the finish that I applied to the slide is getting thin enough that I’m considering a second refinish. 

Yeah, they just work. Still “nothing special” but that is kind of what ends up making it special in it’s own way. A hard thing to understand when one doesn’t or hasn’t owned one.


----------



## Tangof

I have a Glock G21 and think it's among the best .45 semi automatics out there in .45 ACP. I HAD a G17 and really didn't like it at all. Grip felt wrong and that trigger! AAARRRGGGH! I shot it against my CZ 75b and thought why do I want this gun? I sold it at a Gun Show at a profit. The Beretta 92 FS is a winner. I bought one for my Son and of course had to test it out with him. If you can shoot examples of both the Glock and the Beretta. If you can't at least handle both to see which feels better. I have two Taurus PT 9 MM's, Brazil knock offs of the Beretta built on the Beretta machinery in the 1980's. They are great guns and handle like the Beretta 92.


----------



## Shipwreck

This thread is many, many years old. How times have changed a little....

I have owned 41 Berettas over about 30 years. 29 of them were 92 variants. I love the platform.

However - the 5th Gen Glocks have gotten me BACK into Glock. They are awesome.

I carried a 92FS for three years straight, about a decade ago. But, it was not comfortable at all.

Now, I carry a 5th Gen Glock 19 much of the time. I love my Berettas - but I carry either the G19 or a 4" S&W Shield M&P Plus.

I also have a 5th Gen Glock 34 I sent off to TTI for their John Wick 2 package. I got it back in Nov, and it is awesome. And, I sent them another Glock for a similar deal (a 5th Gen G19). I can't wait to get that back.


----------



## Goldwing

This is my ugly little G19.








It has seen nearly eight years of riding in kydex and the oxide coating is worn and the Glock night sights are getting shiny on the corners. 
About seven years back I was tired of the Glock trigger and fitted a Ghost Evo Elite trigger control connector. Since it is hand fitted and not a "Drop In" I was treated to tearing down the pistol and reassembling it many times to get the over travel perfect. As you can see there is a C/T laser grip hanging on it. Handy for practice but not very practical. That will be on ebay this week.
It aint a Beretta, but I doubt there are many Berettas that would actually serve as well as my G19 ($380) for the money either.


----------



## Javbike

Not a Glock kinda guy


----------



## Higgy Baby

Not gonna scroll through 5 pages to see if I responded to this thread already....just sayin'

I have never thought of Glock as necessarily a "bad" gun. But -they have been unnecessarily high priced all along. I don't own one- but I do have 3 Beretta's. No question- they (Beretta) are fine guns. I am not anti-plastic either....I have several plastic frame guns. I'm not anti-striker either....have several of them too. 
You can buy a new Glock (say 19) for $600 or you can buy a Canik Elite for $400. Actually if you shop a little you can probably find that Canik for closer to $300. Go shoot those guns side by side.....tell me which one is better 
And there are others.....
Man, think about it.....when there is Pepsi and R.C. available.....some folks think Coke. Somethings just don't make sense.


----------



## Shipwreck

Higgy Baby said:


> Not gonna scroll through 5 pages to see if I responded to this thread already....just sayin'
> 
> I have never thought of Glock as necessarily a "bad" gun. But -they have been unnecessarily high priced all along. I don't own one- but I do have 3 Beretta's. No question- they (Beretta) are fine guns. I am not anti-plastic either....I have several plastic frame guns. I'm not anti-striker either....have several of them too.
> You can buy a new Glock (say 19) for $600 or you can buy a Canik Elite for $400. Actually if you shop a little you can probably find that Canik for closer to $300. Go shoot those guns side by side.....tell me which one is better
> And there are others.....
> Man, think about it.....when there is Pepsi and R.C. available.....some folks think Coke. Somethings just don't make sense.


I just looked - Gen 5 Glock 19s go for $539. A Gen 3 Glock 19 is $503.

However, if you are a cop, military, ex military, probation/parole, security guard, firefighter or EMS, you can get a Glock 19 for $398. And, if you join GSSF, you also can qualify for one at this price as well.


----------



## Higgy Baby

I just got those prices off the Academy web page....posted at $599 and $399- I just rounded up a buck.


----------



## Goldwing

I paid $380 for my gen three G19 almost a decade ago. It was used by someone who could not afford ammo or a cleaning kit for that matter. It shot accurately first shot and every one thereafter. I am not a fan boy of Glock but if I had to go all John Wick to save me and my loved ones I would reach for the 19.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

denner said:


> Glock
> 1.doesn't fit hand.
> 2. doesn't feel comfortable to shoot.
> 3. ugliest gun ever built.
> 
> I'd just as soon be caught with a toothless crackwhore than be caught with a Glock.
> lol


Since the tread is revived, I figured we could drag the original post to the current back page.

Both companies have been accused of making “Ugly” pistols.
Fit and comfort can be individual. 

Instead of being caught with a crackwhore, I just opted to learn to appreciate both For what they can do instead of how they look.


----------



## Javbike

SSGN_Doc said:


> Since the tread is revived, I figured we could drag the original post to the current back page.
> 
> Both companies have been accused of making “Ugly” pistols.
> Fit and comfort can be individual.
> 
> Instead of being caught with a crackwhore, I just opted to learn to appreciate both For what they can do instead of how they look.
> 
> View attachment 20999
> View attachment 21000


For some reason I don’t think the px4 is a ugly gun


----------

